# where to go



## hornsby3 (Sep 30, 2006)

I want taking my son who is 11 wade fishing on Monday. Where would be a good spot to go. This is second time to wade. We will be fishing in the morning. I normally go to the Texas city dike but I was wanting to go somewhere different.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Christmas bay was made to learn how to wade fish.


----------



## hornsby3 (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok thanks for the help.


----------

